# Candle Tarts



## tarts (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that I posted a link in the sticky at the top of the page about my new home based candle tart website. I've been selling tarts for almost a year and finally opened my website. I know once you try one scent, you will have to have more! Thank you!


----------



## candygranny (Jul 23, 2011)

so glad to see you on here. Wish you had pictures. love and hugs.


----------

